
Best place to find engineering talent? - Marzy
I am hiring for a Hot tech start-up in Dubai.
Where can I find the right engineering and infrastructure talent for an employer that supports relocation?
======
mwakanosya
Hi there. I think it depends on what you are building and what skills you
need. I'd check out Insight and connect if this matches what you need and you
are interested.
[https://www.insightfellows.com/partner](https://www.insightfellows.com/partner)

~~~
Marzy
Thanks!

